# Camrosa Ointment



## mandk (12 December 2008)

Following my post in New Lounge reg my Tb with a healed wound to the chest which is currently bald and I am concerned reg hair re-growth,esp from a showing point of view.

I am thinking of buying some Camrosa - I am just desperate to get brown hair back!

*Has anyone ever used Camrosa?

If so what do you think of it &amp; did it work (colour hair grow back)?
How much would you buy (the wound is the size o a 2p)?
Do you need to buy the remover or is this just more unnecessary money?* 

Any thoughts very very much appreciated


----------



## Tinkle (12 December 2008)

Can't exactly answer your questions but my YO swears by Camrosa. She uses it on everything - dogs and horses. As far as I'm aware she just has the ointment - no reomver. 

A previous livery also used it on her mare after she went through the floor of a trailer and made a right mess of her legs. Clearly she had scars after that but they healed really well.

x


----------



## SunshineTallulah (12 December 2008)

I have used Aloe Vera Gel on my black horse for any cuts and no white hairs have grown back (which was my main concern) plus it helped the cuts heal really well and quite quickly.


----------



## Tia (12 December 2008)

I've used Camrosa since it first came out years and years ago.  I've always had success with it, from sarcoids (every type bar 1) through to proud flesh scars.  I would never be without Camrosa.  The only thing I don't use it on is open wounds, although I believe they say you can use it on open wounds.

I'd buy a pot - follow the directions and keep using until hair is well through.

I bought the remover and shampoo about 15 years ago - it was never used and I've never bought it again.  The ointment is all you need.


----------



## hellybelly6 (12 December 2008)

Believe it or not, but cornucrescine is brill for helping hair growth, read the tin if you dont believe me.  It also has the added advantage of hoof application for great hooves.


----------



## black_horse (12 December 2008)

i swear by camarosa! i knew about it before all the advertising and i have used it on both a palomino and a jet black horse, no white hairs, minimal scaring (where the horse cut open her hock to the tendon sheath) where there is a little hair but the skin is still black so you hardly see it, no proud flesh etc. its brilliant stuff!!!!


----------



## SunSmile (12 December 2008)

My old boss swore by Camrosa, would put it on everything and anyone!! 
However i found it worked on some horses and not on others! Also sometimes it seemed to make the wound/injury worse before it got better.


----------



## nicolaread (12 December 2008)

i have used camrosa for sarcoids, i wasnt overly impressed with it from that point of veiw but it does seem to help with scar tissue.  dont know how well it would work with gettin hair back and brown though


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (12 December 2008)

Camrosa is toxic. Take great care. I wouldn't even smear it on my patio. I've got an unused tub in my garage if anyone wants it. Unused after I read the leaflet in detail and did some research. I swear to god it is slowly sinking through the garage floor like the blood of the space nasties in Alien!!!!

Cornucrescine should work coz it is a mild irritant and more blood cells are brought to the site to deal with it. That's why it works for hooves too. Hope you have some luck ! x


----------



## Swift08 (15 December 2008)

I first got it 3 years ago and love it. I used it on his sarcoids and they have all gone and never returned. I use it on his cuts and they all grow back the right colour. I use it on anything i can and love it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Most of the people at the yard use it to. We only have the ointment and never needed to use any of there other products


----------

